# Diamond Princess..'Jet Engines' !



## garratt15a (May 14, 2011)

Hi,
Can anyone tell my what those pods are on the side of the scaffolding 'funnel' on the D.P. please ?

Regards,
Andy in Wellington.


----------



## doncontrols (Feb 17, 2007)

They are meant to impress you that the vessel is jet propelled. In reality, they are purely decorative, although the vessel does have 1 'jet' engine. 
Propulsion is courtesy of 4 Wartsila diesels under most cir***stances. Occasionally, the single GE LM2500 gas turbine 'jet' engine is used, but high fuel consumption rates mean it is only under abnormal cir***stances, such as time constraints to reach port.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

doncontrols said:


> They are meant to impress you that the vessel is jet propelled. In reality, they are purely decorative, although the vessel does have 1 'jet' engine.
> Propulsion is courtesy of 4 Wartsila diesels under most cir***stances. Occasionally, the single GE LM2500 gas turbine 'jet' engine is used, but high fuel consumption rates mean it is only under abnormal cir***stances, such as time constraints to reach port.


Spot on............we did the guided tour about 18 months ago on an Alaksa/Pacific Rim voyage.........great fun...nice ship great food...

geoff


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Member "Swansea Chief" (an old colleague) is the man to talk to! The LM2500 are aero derived. Basically, a "jet engine" (compressor, combustors and two stage high pressure turbine) which drives on another shaft (via a plenum and two stage low pressure turbine) the generator. As Don has stated, immediate power response although not very fuel efficient. They are however extremely robust even if blade cracking etc. occurs and quite quick and easy to get repaired.
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## garratt15a (May 14, 2011)

doncontrols said:


> They are meant to impress you that the vessel is jet propelled. In reality, they are purely decorative, although the vessel does have 1 'jet' engine.
> Propulsion is courtesy of 4 Wartsila diesels under most cir***stances. Occasionally, the single GE LM2500 gas turbine 'jet' engine is used, but high fuel consumption rates mean it is only under abnormal cir***stances, such as time constraints to reach port.


Many thanks to all for your comments. Just there for looks.... I thought as much,..Not impressed in the slightest. One of the most Butt-Ugly vessels afloat !
Regards to all,
Andy


----------

